# South Africa run 1919



## eddies girl (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been trying to track down a long lost and long dead uncle. Could someone explain the numbers I have come across on my search. He Jumped ship in South Africa early part of last century. Record says AB seaman RS2 No 365346. Gives D o B as Feb1888 Ireland. Also Voyages 1919-02-14 Elder Branch.....ON122801 Sunderland (Ritson, F & W );. Help please Anne.


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Anne,looking at your post.No 365346 would suggest his seamans or discharge book number.On122801 is the ships offical number.Elder Branch was originally,Strick Lines Afganistan.There are websites that have details of seamen,unfortunately,I dont have a link for you.If you need more details of the ship,thats not a problem. Ted


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Anne,see the link further down the page,Seamans Records.


----------



## eddies girl (Mar 26, 2008)

Sorry I havent said thank you before now. I have a subscription for find my past but not sure if the one I turned up is the right man. Thanks again, better late than never. Anne


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

ted nutt said:


> No 365346 would suggest his seamans or discharge book number.


Hello Ted,
The RS2 number was not the same as the discharge book number. 
I believe it was In 1918 that the new identity and service certificate book was first used. This was the RS2 book and was separate from the Dis A. book.
Regards
Hugh


----------

